# assistance with ear cropping in the NY/CT area...



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

can anybody provide me with information with a vet that does ear cropping in the NY and Connecticut area? References, prices, advise and pics would be definitely appreciated. I am pondering whether or not to do it to my 2 pups... thanks in advance.

:woof:


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

us cujo mixed? I would try google.. Alot of times vets have pics of there past crops.


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Thnx Chinadog... and Cujo is not mixed, as far as we know. His parent's are 100% APBT (as we saw both parents and the entire litter when we got him in Virginia) and he was the only one in the litter of 11 that came out with that color. Their pics are located in my albums. He does have some white and brindle coming out... so I don't know if we can call him a tri-color or what. We love him either way. We get that question asked a lot...


----------



## duece40sx (Dec 12, 2009)

wow thats the first ive seen of that color..almost looks like a rottie


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

my wife does dog crops. You really have to get peoples pics t see what kind of crop you want.

Dogo Argentino Society International Forum - More Pirata


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

thanks Sampsons Dad...can you please send me info or private message me as far as what the surgery entails, how old do the pups have to be (is there a minimum or maximum age), the costs, and where you are located in CT? I have a couple of pictures of the styles in mind already and now it is just a matter of whether or not I want to go through with it. 

thanks again


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

bump... anybody from the tri-states that can send me some info? thnx for looking


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

duece40sx said:


> wow thats the first ive seen of that color..almost looks like a rottie


There was a thread a while ago on the history of the tri and black and tan in pits. It is a natural color for APBTs, not the most common of course, but you do see it. You can probably search for the thread, it was maybe posted by Marty or Keith?


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

As far as vets, my vet on Long Island was really old school, and I find that the old school guys are usually the ones who do crops, and do them the best. You can call and ask about it, Nassau-Suffolk Animal Hospital. I did not have a pit when I lived there, but I took my EB and my pug, and they are truely wonderful in the care and treatment they give, if they do offer crops, I would definitely consider them if you are close enough (the ferry to connecticut is maybe 20 mins away).


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

thnx FloorCandy... I will definitely give them a call and let you know.

And here is a link for great write-up about the black and tan markings on the american pit bull terriers... Haynes Pit Bulls- Black and Tan Pit Bulls (Tan Pointed Markings)


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

just to get back to you FloorCandy... I just called the animal hospital and they said that they did not feel comfortable cropping my pups ears because of their age. I did not think 4 to 5 months was too old...? Has anybody cropped their pits ears at this age or older?


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Cujo's Mom said:


> just to get back to you FloorCandy... I just called the animal hospital and they said that they did not feel comfortable cropping my pups ears because of their age. I did not think 4 to 5 months was too old...? Has anybody cropped their pits ears at this age or older?


I know that 4 months is right on the far end of being able to be cropped, if it's done earlier I know the recovery is faster, and the pain is less.


----------

